# Newbie Spying Help



## queenbee691 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey. I'm totally new and would apprieciate some help. I was browsing through some cookies and found match.com with the following cookies: prefid, match, mathchsession, pinstore, cslist, and mgen. Does this mean someone using my home computer has a match.com profile? Or was this a pop up add. This would mean everything to me. Help me please...or steer me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

I can imagine by the cookie you found what your mind is thinking. So let me point out though I'm sure it will not ease your mind. This could very well and most likely is the result of a pop up. Match.com is notorious for pop ups. When in doubt just ask  good luck my friend!


----------



## queenbee691 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks. This helps a lot.:thumb:


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

its my pleasure


----------

